# Dlink Load Balancer



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a Dlink Load Balancer, http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=452&sec=0

as a router/firewall/load balancer in my company to regulate the internet usage by our guest. Recently, the bandwidth consumption is just over the peak. I suspect is a single person using P2P or some video or music viewing. 

Is there a way in the load balancer setting to block access to certain websites that eats through my bandwidth. I have seen Qos and I set it up but it aint helping at all.

The manual is here ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/diLB604/Manual/DILB604_manual_100.zip

Most of it, is quite complicated for me.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about simply disconnecting this "guest", that will solve the bandwidth issue. :smile:


----------

